# Too much shade?



## McCarthy (2 May 2017)

Is there too much shade under the left rock for a lush carpet? Panning to use:

Elatine hydropiper, Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba and / or dwarf hair grass Eleocharis parvula.

Should I buy another LED light and place one all the way in the front and the second all the way in the back?

The shadow is less pronounced when I hold the light 15 cm higher but there is still a shade.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## GHNelson (2 May 2017)

Hi
You don't say which substrate you will be using?
Elatine hydropiper, Hemianthus Callitrichoides.
Are two of the more difficult carpet plants to cultivate if your not experienced with them..... you could try growing them on in a Dry Start Method!
This may give you a heads up....on growth rates around the tank regarding the lighting!
Look in the Emersed Forum for guidance.
hoggie


----------



## McCarthy (2 May 2017)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> You don't say which substrate you will be using?
> Elatine hydropiper, Hemianthus Callitrichoides.
> Are two of the more difficult carpet plants to cultivate if your not experienced with them..... you could try growing them on in a Dry Start Method!
> ...




Hi Hogan,

the substrate will be based on:

ADA Power Sand Special M
ADA Bacter, Clear Super, Multi Bottom, Tourmaline
ADA Aquasoil Amazónia Powder

The dry method might really give me an advantage, I could even take the large stone out until the carpet has grown and is established. Not sure I'll have the patience.


----------



## zozo (2 May 2017)

What does very good in heavily shaded spots is Lomariopsis cf lineata.. Tho you would need to tie it to a flat stone or piece of wood if you plan to put it on the substrate. You could glue pieces of the plant to that whole curved surface of that rock and let it carpet the rock. It will take time but it does eventualy. 



McCarthy said:


> The dry method might really give me an advantage, I could even take the large stone out until the carpet has grown and is established. Not sure I'll have the patience.



For this Micranthemum Monte Carlo could be a valid candidate.. I once did put this plant in the shade under an arching piece of driftwood. It didn't grow at all in months but it remarkably it stayed green and alive. And it was low tech.. No idea what effect co2 will have, it might grow because of that but than will be leggy growth i suspect. Dunno never tried, but it takes low light very well. Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba you can forget about, this will surely die even in high tech it hates shade.


----------



## McCarthy (2 May 2017)

zozo said:


> What does very good in heavily shaded spots is Lomariopsis cf lineata.. Tho you would need to tie it to a flat stone or piece of wood if you plan to put it on the substrate. You could glue pieces of the plant to that whole curved surface of that rock and let it carpet the rock. It will take time but it does eventualy.
> 
> 
> 
> For this Micranthemum Monte Carlo could be a valid candidate.. I once did put this plant in the shade under an arching piece of driftwood. It didn't grow at all in months but it remarkably it stayed green and alive. And it was low tech.. No idea what effect co2 will have, it might grow because of that but than will be leggy growth i suspect. Dunno never tried, but it takes low light very well. Hemianthus Callitrichoides Cuba you can forget about, this will surely die even in high tech it hates shade.




Well, in that case I'm going to order a second LED light. I hate compromises and I want those plants, and no moss or anything on the rocks. I'll scrub them if anything even looks at them. lol Those stones are $450 alone. Would be a waste to have them grown in. Looks like I'll have to test myself... what I get for trying high-tech and my own ideas. Oh well...


----------



## Madhav (3 May 2017)

Your tank looks great, empty...Don't fill anything in it. 



> I'll scrub them if anything even looks at them. lol Those stones are $450 alone. ...


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 May 2017)

I've grown a lush carpet of HC Cuba in a scape with heavily shaded areas. It just takes a little longer to cover. But I guess if it's too shady it won't grow at all, or worse just die if intensity is below its light compensation point.
Ensuring good flow and distribution of CO2 can help since it will effectively lower the plants light compensation point. Adding enough fertz to ensure luxury uptake of nutrients may also give you an edge.

In my case what probably happened was that the plants growing in good light spread to fill in the shady gaps. If conditions are right I suppose its worthwhile for the plant to supply those parts in shaded areas with nutrients to compensate for any shortfall in reduced photosynthesis.

Two lights is perhaps a good idea to ensure good coverage, but remember to compensate for the increase in intensity or you'll just be farming algae. However, you could try with one light first to see if it works. That way at least you get to keep the interesting contrast of light and shady areas which can add another element to the aesthetics of a scape.

In the case of your scape you could reduce the depth of the shadow by moving the big rock on the left further toward the centre of the light source.

My scapes always start with aesthetics at the forefront and then they get altered to take in to account light, flow, and planting. So it's always a workable compromise in the end, but one I'm usually very happy with.


----------



## zozo (3 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> If conditions are right I suppose its worthwhile for the plant to supply those parts in shaded areas with nutrients to compensate for any shortfall in reduced photosynthesis.



They certainly do..  I tried to grow a Pogostemon stalatus submersed in the low tech and this failed completely.. Also have it growing emersed, now i planted an large emersed form in the low tech, so it's growing out of the tank planted in the substrate with a leafless submersed stem. Lately i took it out to trim it a bit shorter. The submersed stem is behind some wood surounded and shaded by other plants. But still i noticed newly developed submersed shoots growing out of the submersed stem.  So the emersed part obviously must provide the new young submersed growth with Co2, after all it's one and the same sap streaming throught the entire plant. Tho i also noticed it were very leggy growing shoots..


----------



## McCarthy (3 May 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> I've grown a lush carpet of HC Cuba in a scape with heavily shaded areas. It just takes a little longer to cover. But I guess if it's too shady it won't grow at all, or worse just die if intensity is below its light compensation point.
> Ensuring good flow and distribution of CO2 can help since it will effectively lower the plants light compensation point. Adding enough fertz to ensure luxury uptake of nutrients may also give you an edge.
> 
> In my case what probably happened was that the plants growing in good light spread to fill in the shady gaps. If conditions are right I suppose its worthwhile for the plant to supply those parts in shaded areas with nutrients to compensate for any shortfall in reduced photosynthesis.
> ...




Thank your for your help, Tim. The light is from Giesemann and I asked them too. Haven't heard back yet so I haven't ordered another light. I like your suggestion and might just try it with one light.


----------



## McCarthy (3 May 2017)

Do you guys think the  BioTek Marine BTM3000 PAR Sensor would be worthwhile?


----------

